# RECARO NISMO SR3 seat's



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guy's,

Looking for these sr3 seat's from Recaro/Nismo.
Will pay a lot of money or will pay a finder's reward.
DM-ME!!!

Thanks
















Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

You can try @JTCC

I think he owns a set but good luck trying to pry that from his hands









My r32 gtr build. USA. NISMO!


Good thinking! Were you not planning on getting some high flow -7 turbos? Why not just go -9?




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

bboy11021988 said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> Looking for these sr3 seat's from Recaro/Nismo.
> Will pay a lot of money or will pay a finder's reward.
> ...


Hey are this seats sold??????


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

XKS said:


> Hey are this seats sold??????


It's a "wanted" ad mate. Not a sales ad..


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

Oke, when I now some I let you now!


----------



## vikunreal231 (Sep 24, 2021)

R32 Recaro SR3 Confetti Seats in perfect condition with...


These seats will be removed from my R32 GTR they are in perfect condition (i'm putting the organial seats back). They have no rips, holes or marks. It will come with the rails for you to bolt into your Skyline!!!! Look at the pictures if you want me to share more pictures DM me. Will not...




www.gtr.co.uk





Still have these if you want?


----------

